# First Timer Coyote Hunting



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

There is no always in coyote hunting but 90-95% of eastern coyotes will attempt to circle down wind of a calling set up. Some will pop into view on the edge of rifle range and sit and scrutinize every detail of your set up. Then head down wind. Very occasionally you will have 1 or 2 that are so worked up or fooled that they will throw all caution into the wind a charge in to the caller or decoy. Most of my hard chargers have come roaring in to coyote pup in distress. The territorial males and instinctive female both occasionally fall for it. Remember you don’t always have to use prey in distress sounds. I usually start with them but often times they will respond to coyote vocalizations. Late January and the month of February are the best times for howling and coyote sounds.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

CDN1 said:


> There is no always in coyote hunting but 90-95% of eastern coyotes will attempt to circle down wind of a calling set up. Some will pop into view on the edge of rifle range and sit and scrutinize every detail of your set up. Then head down wind. Very occasionally you will have 1 or 2 that are so worked up or fooled that they will throw all caution into the wind a charge in to the caller or decoy. Most of my hard chargers have come roaring in to coyote pup in distress. The territorial males and instinctive female both occasionally fall for it. Remember you don’t always have to use prey in distress sounds. I usually start with them but often times they will respond to coyote vocalizations. Late January and the month of February are the best times for howling and coyote sounds.


Agreed, though I have a question: What do you consider the edge of Rifle Range?


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

That’s depending on your rifle and your capabilities, they’ll hang up often and just look.
If there’s one thing out of place they may turn and leave. It could be a grass edge or tree row or wood line.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

RHRoss said:


> Agreed, though I have a question: What do you consider the edge of Rifle Range?


That’s depending on your rifle and your capabilities, they’ll hang up often and just look.
If there’s one thing out of place they may turn and leave. It could be a grass edge or tree row or wood line.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

RHRoss said:


> Agreed, though I have a question: What do you consider the edge of Rifle Range?


Depends on the shooter I suppose but I like shots under 300yrds. I guess rigged right and the right skill level that is well within rifle range.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

CDN1 said:


> Depends on the shooter I suppose but I like shots under 300yrds. I guess rigged right and the right skill level that is well within rifle range.


If I didn't think the coyote was coming any closer, and it's a safe shot, I'd send it in that scenario. I'd much rather take that shot on a coyote not moving than one half that distance hauling the mail! That's pushing it for me in the dark though. I'm typically 300 yards or less from the woods when I'm set up in my spots, so unlikely I'd ever be in that situation.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

wolverines said:


> If I didn't think the coyote was coming any closer, and it's a safe shot, I'd send it in that scenario. I'd much rather take that shot on a coyote not moving than one half that distance hauling the mail! That's pushing it for me in the dark though. I'm typically 300 yards or less from the woods when I'm set up in my spots, so unlikely I'd ever be in that situation.


Most of my coyotes are killed within 100yrds, many much less. Besides it’s more fun that way. We can’t hunt them at night in Canada . Just 1/2hr before sunrise to 1/2hr after sunset. I would guess that most shooting opportunities are 300 or less here in the East.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> Most of my coyotes are killed within 100yrds, many much less. Besides it’s more fun that way. We can’t hunt them at night in Canada . Just 1/2hr before sunrise to 1/2hr after sunset. I would guess that most shooting opportunities are 300 or less here in the East.


I would have to agree 100%, 9 times out of 10 we shoot them within shotgun range… When I first got into predator hunting we watched the Randy Anderson videos where they were hammering predators far out 3-4 hundred yards and even farther..I bought 22-250s and even 243s hoping that a coyote would appear in the distance like in the videos. Now 25 plus years later My success rate has increased a lot because I’ve learned Michigans land and hunting pressure is not like out west. Nothing against the guys out west, I’ve taken several trips and did very well, We shot 11 in 3 days and seen even more. Here in Michigan it’s just not the same, hunting pressure is insane! The night guys do ok but it’s still not the same as out west.. You have received all good advice on here, the more sets in a day the more you’ll increase your odds.. Try and hunt that crosswind and minimal keep the wind in your face while approaching your call site. And if you have a hunting partner it’s very important he’s on the same page as you with camo and sitting still.. doesn’t make much since for you to go the distance and have some dipshit who can’t sit still run a coyote off or send a cat spinning around the way it came. 
Good luck, Be safe!


----------



## chubbychaser1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Was fun, but we didn't see anything this weekend. Did run into a local up there that's been hunting coyotes in the area for 30 years. Had us give him the rundown on how we were setup. Said we were pretty much doing everything right, but that coyotes in area spook easily. He actually leaned against hunting the common open field areas, as those areas see more hunting traffic. For better chance during day in that particular area, suggested we setup in heavy pine area's heavy in rabbit traffic. Said shooting lanes much shorter, but better chance of seeing one during day. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chubbychaser1 said:


> Was fun, but we didn't see anything this weekend. Did run into a local up there that's been hunting coyotes in the area for 30 years. Had us give him the rundown on how we were setup. Said we were pretty much doing everything right, but that coyotes in area spook easily. He actually leaned against hunting the common open field areas, as those areas see more hunting traffic. For better chance during day in that particular area, suggested we setup in heavy pine area's heavy in rabbit traffic. Said shooting lanes much shorter, but better chance of seeing one during day. Thanks for the input.


I'd think this terrain (thick pine) would be the absolute hardest place to get a shot at a coyote. Maybe you'd get one to come around during the day but probably detect you before you have any idea they're there.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd think this terrain (thick pine) would be the absolute hardest place to get a shot at a coyote. Maybe you'd get one to come around during the day but probably detect you before you have any idea they're there.


Shotgun time! Extra full choke T-shot or #4 buck makes quick work of sneaking marauders.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> Shotgun time! Extra full choke T-shot or #4 buck makes quick work of sneaking marauders.


These two met their demise middle of the day in thick cover, and yes the shotgun was the culprit!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Traditional uplander said:


> These two met their demise middle of the day in thick cover, and yes the shotgun was the culprit!
> View attachment 875819


Nice work!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Traditional uplander said:


> These two met their demise middle of the day in thick cover, and yes the shotgun was the culprit!
> View attachment 875819


Gotta love a midday massacre ! Nice job. I have the most success calling in the mornings and evenings when there is a lower amount of human activity..ie cars, tractors, dog walkers etc.. but coyotes, actually most predators can be called in at anytime of the day.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

CDN1 said:


> Gotta love a midday massacre ! Nice job. I have the most success calling in the mornings and evenings when there is a lower amount of human activity..ie cars, tractors, dog walkers etc.. but coyotes, actually most predators can be called in at anytime of the day.


With out a doubt I shoot the majority of predators morning and evenings, actually I have the most success in the evening. It’s much like deer hunting, last light is the ticket!!!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Traditional uplander said:


> With out a doubt I shoot the majority of predators morning and evenings, actually I have the most success in the evening. It’s much like deer hunting, last light is the ticket!!!


Makes sense..that’s when they should be the most hungry after lazing the day away and willing to come to a distress call or to socialize with coyote vocalizations. My problem with the evenings is if they will get to me or break cover before dark?


----------

